# Anyone Add A Programmer To Their Tv?



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm considering adding a Superchips or Bullydog or etc programmer to my '09 HEMI 1500. I've covered all the gear head forums then realized I hadn't asked the folks I have the most in common with, "Outbackers". I'm pulling a 2011 250rs so I likely have plenty of truck but some of the power or performance gains (Superchips doesn't add hp in tow mode, just better shift points) stated by these gizmos are tempting. I'm also considering a CAI and new muffler as well.

I hope this isn't too off topic and thanks for your input.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I had an 04 Dodge 1500 qcsb with the Hemi. I put an exhaust, cai and the superchips on the truck. It was the first tuner I ever put on a gasser that I really noticed a difference. THey dont add alot of power to them, but as you said just changing the shift points and raising the rev limiter allowed me to access so much more of the power from the engine.

I would suggest lurking the forums or ebay and picking one up used. Make sure they are unlocked (meaning they returned their truck to stock) an get one a lot cheaper. Helps recoup the payout faster. People are always selling their trucks or changing their minds about setups.

Good Luck.

Jim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

IMHO.... Keep it stock, but that's just me.... You will get many opinions on this issue. Almost as bad as guns, towing weights, or which diesel is best....


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

If the truck is off warranty then I dont see an issue with chips, but if its under warranty be careful. Even if you reset it to stock the dealers still know if its been chipped and they can be real dicks about it...


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

That's kinda how I was leaning. Being an '09 Dodge the powertrain has a lifetime unlimited mileage warranty so I'm realizing my best bet is to keep up with the scheduled maint and drive it into the ground.

Thanks for the feedback.

Ernie.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That's certainly what I'd do....


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone done any mods to there diesels?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Just one mod... The odometer used to read 000000 and I have changed it to read 107023. 

I couldn't bring myself to modding anything on the rig. It's just perfect the way it is.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Braggus said:


> Anyone done any mods to there diesels?


Sure but to do it safely you need to have a plan. What are your objectives?


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Anyone done any mods to there diesels?


Sure but to do it safely you need to have a plan. What are your objectives?
[/quote]
Just seeing what is out there....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Braggus said:


> Anyone done any mods to there diesels?


Sure but to do it safely you need to have a plan. What are your objectives?
[/quote]
Just seeing what is out there....
[/quote]

Well that is the root of the problem in that there is so much really bad stuff or stuff that has a very small target group that you really need to know what and why you want to do something.

As an example, I put an Edge Juice with Attitude on my truck, it is a moderate tuner, has built in gauges and can read and reset codes to name a few things. There are other boxes out there that could be cheaper and may make more HP but require other supporting mods that they may not tell you in advance. Not that Edge said what may else be needed to support its programmer but that is where targeted research comes in.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

I guess what i'm trying to find out is if there is anything I need to be looking at for my vehicle that will help in keeping it around longer, read somewhere that Ford's diesels have problems.... this is going to have to last me a while getting too close to retirement to look for another new one.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looking for longevity is a good idea. Not sure of the best box for your truck but look for adds that promotes monitoring.

On Dodge trucks the fuel lift and injection system are the weakest points. So I added gages to monitor the pressure.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If all you are looking for is monitoring, then there quite a few devices that allow you to tap into the computer and display a whole bunch of stuff on the read out in the cab. I looked into it once and it seems that $300 would cover the cost, but can't remember anymore.

You might want to check with the dealer first before laying out the cash, tho. I'm a long way from knowing what I'm talking about, but I think an oil analysis will tell you a great deal about what is wearing or breaking. Basically, all you do is sample your engine oil from time-to-time and send it in for analysis.

I forgot to look to see if you got a new or used rig. If used, I'd try to contact the previous owner and ask them about maintenance and oil changes. I think the best way to take care of your rig is to simply adhere to the published service schedule. My service schedule to have "everything done" is about every 33k miles and my oil/filter is supposed to be changed every 7k miles. I shortened the schedule so that it was easier to remember -- I do the "all fluid change inspection" every 25k miles and I change the oil/filter every 5k. When you are as old as I am, you need to keep things simple. I hope this pickup lasts longer than I will -- pretty good odds that will be the case....


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

vdub said:


> If all you are looking for is monitoring, then there quite a few devices that allow you to tap into the computer and display a whole bunch of stuff on the read out in the cab. I looked into it once and it seems that $300 would cover the cost, but can't remember anymore.
> 
> You might want to check with the dealer first before laying out the cash, tho. I'm a long way from knowing what I'm talking about, but I think an oil analysis will tell you a great deal about what is wearing or breaking. Basically, all you do is sample your engine oil from time-to-time and send it in for analysis.
> 
> I forgot to look to see if you got a new or used rig. If used, I'd try to contact the previous owner and ask them about maintenance and oil changes. I think the best way to take care of your rig is to simply adhere to the published service schedule. My service schedule to have "everything done" is about every 33k miles and my oil/filter is supposed to be changed every 7k miles. I shortened the schedule so that it was easier to remember -- I do the "all fluid change inspection" every 25k miles and I change the oil/filter every 5k. When you are as old as I am, you need to keep things simple. I hope this pickup lasts longer than I will -- pretty good odds that will be the case....


The carfax did show all service done, it was owned by 2 different people (being near a military base most likely a GI) since it is an 08 near 32k I'll go ahead and get the "Everything" done for peace of mind. Thnx for your info....


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Just came from the dealer and they said there was a recall for my truck, that Ford was re-programming the computer so it will warn me prior to a problem rather then when the problem occurs.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well that's dang nice of them. Prior is better than after....


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Braggus said:


> Just came from the dealer and they said there was a recall for my truck, that Ford was re-programming the computer so it will warn me prior to a problem rather then when the problem occurs.


rsm gave you some good advice in a post on your other thread. all i can add to that is to keep up on the cooling system maintenance as well. early build '08's (job 1 and job 2) had some issues with the radiators cavitating (wearing holes in them) due to the coolant being used too long and losing it's nitrites (ability to lay down a protective layer on the parts of the engine that will corrode). this also effects your EGR coolers. even though premium gold is supposed to go 100k, it is just not realistic. and when you tow and work the engine hard, heating the coolant can cause silicates to precipitate and drop out, exacerbating this process. i flush my cooling system every 35K and replace the coolant. i would say that you should do the same. it is better all around. always follow the heavy service schedule for everything, oil, fuel, cooling, tranny, transfer case, rear end. join a diesel forum board and do some reading. i like the diesel stop, personally.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

willingtonpaul said:


> Just came from the dealer and they said there was a recall for my truck, that Ford was re-programming the computer so it will warn me prior to a problem rather then when the problem occurs.


rsm gave you some good advice in a post on your other thread. all i can add to that is to keep up on the cooling system maintenance as well. early build '08's (job 1 and job 2) had some issues with the radiators cavitating (wearing holes in them) due to the coolant being used too long and losing it's nitrites (ability to lay down a protective layer on the parts of the engine that will corrode). this also effects your EGR coolers. even though premium gold is supposed to go 100k, it is just not realistic. and when you tow and work the engine hard, heating the coolant can cause silicates to precipitate and drop out, exacerbating this process. i flush my cooling system every 35K and replace the coolant. i would say that you should do the same. it is better all around. always follow the heavy service schedule for everything, oil, fuel, cooling, tranny, transfer case, rear end. join a diesel forum board and do some reading. i like the diesel stop, personally.
[/quote]
Good info, I'm already on that forum and look what I found Dieselstop.....


----------

